# can't find this lightbulb



## bugmenotbugmenot (Apr 13, 2015)

guys

Hope you can help me here. I removed this tiny lightbulb from a housing over my countertop sink. The lightbulb is dead and I don't want to replace the entire housing but just this tiny little lightbulb. What is it exactly called and can one of you provide me a link to buy it - it says 20 watts

thx


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

try lowes. they have an assortment of those.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

This is a puck light, right? Do you have a manufactor's name? You may have take it down and check the back. I have used this type of lamp a few times, but I am having a brain fart!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

It's a G4 lamp. You can get xenon or halogen.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Vintage Sounds said:


> It's a G4 lamp. You can get xenon or halogen.


They make two different thickness of pins. Use a micrometer and measure the thickness of the metal. If you get the wrong one, it will either not fit or be so loose the it has a bad connection. The difference is so slight that's it's hard to see with a naked eye unless you have them side by side.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

you can also go here 
http://www.bulbdirect.com/
if they dont have it listed you can talk to the support guys and they can find it for you


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

For our HVAC friend: *HERE*:thumbup:

And don't forget to use a kleenex to install the new one. The oil from you fingers will cause thermal shock to the bulb and premature burnout when the bulb envelope cracks.


----------



## billn (Aug 31, 2011)

From my understanding, the oils carbonizes under the high heat. The carbon then heats up a local area of the quartz lamp to a high enough temperature that it softens and blows out. I have seen the glass from a PAR lamp blown 25 feet from the fixture when the lamp exploded.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

As stated it is a G4 bulb. This is AKA as a bi-pin bulb. If there is a transformer somewhere they are 12 v but I have seen a few that were 120V so make sure the voltage is correct


----------



## swarski (Sep 15, 2015)

if you want to save some energy you can also get g4 LED bulbs . ranging from 0.7watt which replaces a 5 watt halogen


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

bugmenotbugmenot said:


> guys
> 
> Hope you can help me here. I removed this tiny lightbulb from a housing over my countertop sink. The lightbulb is dead and I don't want to replace the entire housing but just this tiny little lightbulb. What is it exactly called and can one of you provide me a link to buy it - it says 20 watts
> 
> thx



You are not an electrician :no: The mods here must not be familiar with this site:
http://bugmenot.com/view/electriciantalk.com 
Looks like a few fake accounts just got banned :thumbup:


----------



## bugmenotbugmenot (Apr 13, 2015)

JoeSparky said:


> You are not an electrician :no: The mods here must not be familiar with this site:
> http://bugmenot.com/view/electriciantalk.com
> Looks like a few fake accounts just got banned :thumbup:


Hey look, I can log in and pretend to be the guy that doesn't know about light bulbs.

PS: AK_Sparky is the greatest electrician ever!


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

bugmenotbugmenot said:


> PS: AK_Sparky is the greatest electrician ever!


This guy is for sure legit!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 










We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

